# Titanium Innovations N30



## New User (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I am thinking of buying an N30, have a few questions if anyone can help?

(I have tried search, it does not seem to find anything for some reason?)

Is the only difference between the N30 and L35 the 300 lumens and different battery pack?

Is there a review of the N30 anywhere on here?

Would be getting it shipped abroad so expensive shipping, want to make sure it is what I am after.

Thanks.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 18, 2011)

:welcome:

I have the L35 and I have compared it to kiwiman's N30. I can say for certain that the L35 is a bit brighter and the beam slightly whiter, but only if you have the 2 side by side, if not its very hard to tell the difference. The L35 is also lighter by about 500g or 1lb, significant weight difference if you intend to use the light for hiking or will be carrying the light around for extended periods. The L35's 5.6Ah Li-On battery pack also allows better runtime than the N30's 3.6Ah Ni-Mh.

The N30 is significantly cheaper than the L35, and if its just casual/hobby use, I reckon the N30 is more than enough to blow away any LED flashlight in the same price range on the market today.

Not many reviews that I know of, but here's an oldie but goodie:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?192653-N30-vs.-Boxer-24W&p=2404108


----------



## New User (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. They are what I thought. The runtime is not an issue for me so would probably save the extra cash and get the N30 over the L35.

Cost me about $50 though to have it shipped to me in the UK so still a fairly expensive light.

Anyone got any size comparison pictures of the N30 against anythign else, or in the hand?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 19, 2011)

On top of that you have VAT and customs to deal with that will cost probably upward of another £40


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Titanium-Innovations-L35-HID-Spotlight-Review

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?250869-Review-of-Tactical-HID-26W-HID


Got some blurry pictures from previous CPF meets. 












N30









L35









Olight SR90 









Surefire M6 HOLA


----------



## New User (May 5, 2011)

Well I ordered two of them. Came the other day. Some initial impressions:

The good:

Much smaller than I expected, small for a searchlight type light
NiMh much better than cheapo SLA
Good throw, bright
Battery level indicator

The not so good:

Horrible beam pattern when wall hunting, typical bulb vs LED
Not very good for close to medium work, LED is floodier, cleaner beam

Cost me about £160 GBP after delivery, tax, import duty etc so expensive. Still, with 3200 lumens for 70 minutes it is still good value £ vs output.


----------



## New User (May 6, 2011)

Some more info and pictures in case anyone is interested or thinking of buying one of these.

I did a runtime test, which was 69 minutes 55 seconds, no dimming, just turned off. Pretty good I think. Very little heat in it. Except for the glass, you could comfortably hold anywhere.

Throws well outside, even compared to my much lesser powered Mag aspheric. This is a light for distance though IMHO. If you want to sweep gardens or areas at close to medium distance, there are things better at that, although maybe not for this money.

Lighting up things at the other end of that field/football pitch type of thing though, this is nice. Compact, sturdy feeling and much better runtimes and more importantly re-charge times than the SLA search lights.


----------



## BVH (May 6, 2011)

I've got one of the original issues and I have to say, the silver is an improvement. I use mine for sweeping gardens, under the house and lots of other medium distance uses and don't find it too bright. I think you'll get used to its' output and find yourself using it for many medium and sometimes close work uses.


----------



## New User (May 7, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, this could easily be used for lighting up gardens etc.

I just mean that compared to other lights I have, Elektrolumens EDC-MCE, and in particular, Firesword IV, they are better as they are wall of LED light. Just floodier and nicer for that kind of thing.

I would recommend the N30 however, espescially if you live in the USA and can get it a lot cheaper than I had to pay


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2011)

I understand where you're coming from. Some of us around here, go a little overboard in shedding light on a subject. We try to get rid of the disease, but nothing works except more light!


----------

